# Right place, right time..



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

at last  Well I thinks so anyway 8) 

A Little Eagret, apparently there only about 146 known pairs, and they are mostly on the south coast. This one was on his own a bit further north at Cleethorpes 8)


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovely pix. I have seen a few in France and I think also South Hams on some muddy flats.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Such an beautiful bird. 
We had several sightings from Fishery Creek camp site on Hayling Island.
Lesley


----------

